# Lumbar Epidural - Coding question



## coderguy1939 (Jun 2, 2008)

Doctor attempted a lumbar epidural injection (62311) at the L5-S1 interspace but could not complete it because of spondylytic changes.  He was successful on the second attempt by inserting the needle at the sacral hiatus.  I am coding this as follows:  62311 74 and 62311-59.  Is this correct?  Thanks.


----------



## haadi (Jun 3, 2008)

Code only 62311, when the procedure is completed successfully than no need of coding for unsuccessful attempt.

thanks!


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks.  I appreciate your help.


----------

